# My opinion on TRT



## Cyborg (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok guys, first and foremost this is my own personal view of trt. That being said, a little light history of me for those who don't know, short version. Did drugs as a kid, into adulthood, hormones permanently screwed. Puberty for me was a very mild thing. Other factors may have contributed but I firmly believe that lazing around getting high and tripping out had more than anything to do with my poor hormones, but I may be wrong. Got off the drugs and into working out in my mid 20's. Not so great sucess. Anyways I got on trt last year. It totally and utterly rocked my world. Completely changed my personality. Total 180. Now for someone in my shoes, I say it is a miracle. The benefits definatly outweigh the risks for me. However, for someone with midrange hormones, in my personal opinion I would suggest that you try to get your levels up naturally first with diet, exercise and a few good supplements. TRT is not "cool" guys. It is a lifelong thing. There is no pct for me. I HAVE to take this for the rest of my life just to feel normal. If there is any possibility at all of getting your hormones naturally then please please go that route. You guys running 500+ levels natty have no idea how lucky you are. If the natural route doesnt work, try the clomid test. It is a way using clomid to test if you are primary or secondary hypogonadal. That is the route to go first. Some guys need only clomid to get their levels up, some need HCG, and others if all else fails need exogenous testosterone. I think too many guys jump on trt when they don't really need it without thinking about the ramifications. It can be done safely, but it's a balancing act of getting dialed in and staying dialed in. Why go through that if you can feel normal naturally? Just some food for thought.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Ok guys, first and foremost this is my own personal view of trt. That being said, a little light history of me for those who don't know, short version. Did drugs as a kid, into adulthood, hormones permanently screwed. Puberty for me was a very mild thing. Other factors may have contributed but I firmly believe that lazing around getting high and tripping out had more than anything to do with my poor hormones, but I may be wrong. Got off the drugs and into working out in my mid 20's. Not so great sucess. Anyways I got on trt last year. It totally and utterly rocked my world. Completely changed my personality. Total 180. Now for someone in my shoes, I say it is a miracle. The benefits definatly outweigh the risks for me. However, for someone with midrange hormones, in my personal opinion I would suggest that you try to get your levels up naturally first with diet, exercise and a few good supplements. TRT is not "cool" guys. It is a lifelong thing. There is no pct for me. I HAVE to take this for the rest of my life just to feel normal. If there is any possibility at all of getting your hormones naturally then please please go that route. You guys running 500+ levels natty have no idea how lucky you are. If the natural route doesnt work, try the clomid test. It is a way using clomid to test if you are primary or secondary hypogonadal. That is the route to go first. Some guys need only clomid to get their levels up, some need HCG, and others if all else fails need exogenous testosterone. I think too many guys jump on trt when they don't really need it without thinking about the ramifications. It can be done safely, but it's a balancing act of getting dialed in and staying dialed in. Why go through that if you can feel normal naturally? Just some food for thought.



How old are you bro?


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 15, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> How old are you bro?


Sorry, 31.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 15, 2012)

I find it interesting that so many males under 50 are on TRT. I am
38 and am not on TRT myself. Before I ever started lifting, my levels were around 350-400 ng/dl. I started lifting, lost 40 pounds of fat, and now mine usually hover around 600-650 ng/dl. I went from being a well-educated environmental engineer who loved to read, to a gym junkie who cared about nothing more than bench pressing, when I could eat, when I could service my wife, where my Pantera CDs were, and when Conan the Barbarian came on. A true beast, all natural. I started running a few PH cycles, and my test drops to 150-200 ng/dl, but always comes back up. I am getting ready to run my first AAS cycle-I'll let you know what THAT does to my levels.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 15, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I find it interesting that so many males under 50 are on TRT. I am
> 38 and am not on TRT myself. Before I ever started lifting, my levels were around 350-400 ng/dl. I started lifting, lost 40 pounds of fat, and now mine usually hover around 600-650 ng/dl. I went from being a well-educated environmental engineer who loved to read, to a gym junkie who cared about nothing more than bench pressing, when I could eat, when I could service my wife, where my Pantera CDs were, and when Conan the Barbarian came on. A true beast, all natural. I started running a few PH cycles, and my test drops to 150-200 ng/dl, but always comes back up. I am getting to run my first AAS cycle-I'll let you know what THAT does to my levels.



Thats awesome brother! If you can stay natty do it. When I started lifting I read everything I could. Did my nutrition to a T. Did everything right. Sure I dropped fat, but the muscle just didnt come. I just thought I was genetically inferior. I really never knew I had the syptoms of low T. I had never known what good hormones felt like. It wasn't until I started my trt that the fog lifted. Things that absolutly wore me out, simple things like working or doing my job became loads easier. I could actually remember stuff. I had always thought the poor memory was my brain being fried from drugs, but it wasn't. It's stellar now. I'm not downing trt and I'm not advocating it. I'm simply saying that for me, and some others it is most definatly the right decision. However I think others jump the gun.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 15, 2012)

btw, just a note....when I started trt I knew absolutly 0 about it. I had ED with my ex wife. It would go limp in the middle of sex, and at the time cialis was 40 bucks a pop. Insurance didnt cover it. I went to my gp and he put me on test. 400mg once a month....that 1st week was boy oh boy great, but of course the other 3 weeks sucked. I knew it was the ticket, so I started doing my own research and found real trt. I guess I have been on testosterone for almost 2 years now, but real trt a little under a year.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 15, 2012)

i am their with you cyborg i am still not dialed in but it is the greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am glad you guys got something working for you!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 15, 2012)

i will find out monody hopefully where mine stand after visit/pin #3

Im already noticing slight change though


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

I love my Hrt!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with Cyborg that HRT should be a last resort for guys with declining hormone levels.

I think that a lot of guys, like myself, with previous cycle history, tend to think that HRT is the answer prior to exhusting other options first. That is EXACTLY what I did when my levels were dropping.

Looking back on it now, I know that I should have tried my "restart protocol" first. I am quite sure at this point it would have worked for me then.

As I stated, the though of getting to "run gear" again was very appealing and I remember how I felt when I was "on cycle." Honestly, it was the best feeling I've ever experienced and it last for 12 weeks at a time. That is a strong affinity so I understand the draw.

However, it's not always the best course of action....


----------



## grind4it (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story brother. You are not alone I suspect that thier are alot of us who are now finally seeing the scares of a misspent youth.

You make an excellent point in regards to no glamor being attached to TRT. I have a friend that bitches to me about being in the mid 400s...asshole! I was in the low 200s and it's hell. For me it wasn't the felling like a slug, or even the mr softy erections. It was the lack of desire (no intrest in sex, beautiful women did nothing for me....nothing! Not want more, money-success-happiness-life). For me I was ready to give up on life. I was literally a shell.

Yes, it was and is miraculous.

Thanks again brother. I enjoyed reading this post.



Cyborg said:


> Ok guys, first and foremost this is my own personal view of trt. That being said, a little light history of me for those who don't know, short version. Did drugs as a kid, into adulthood, hormones permanently screwed. Puberty for me was a very mild thing. Other factors may have contributed but I firmly believe that lazing around getting high and tripping out had more than anything to do with my poor hormones, but I may be wrong. Got off the drugs and into working out in my mid 20's. Not so great sucess. Anyways I got on trt last year. It totally and utterly rocked my world. Completely changed my personality. Total 180. Now for someone in my shoes, I say it is a miracle. The benefits definatly outweigh the risks for me. However, for someone with midrange hormones, in my personal opinion I would suggest that you try to get your levels up naturally first with diet, exercise and a few good supplements. TRT is not "cool" guys. It is a lifelong thing. There is no pct for me. I HAVE to take this for the rest of my life just to feel normal. If there is any possibility at all of getting your hormones naturally then please please go that route. You guys running 500+ levels natty have no idea how lucky you are. If the natural route doesnt work, try the clomid test. It is a way using clomid to test if you are primary or secondary hypogonadal. That is the route to go first. Some guys need only clomid to get their levels up, some need HCG, and others if all else fails need exogenous testosterone. I think too many guys jump on trt when they don't really need it without thinking about the ramifications. It can be done safely, but it's a balancing act of getting dialed in and staying dialed in. Why go through that if you can feel normal naturally? Just some food for thought.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 15, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Thanks for sharing your story brother. You are not alone I suspect that thier are alot of us who are now finally seeing the scares of a misspent youth.
> 
> You make an excellent point in regards to no glamor being attached to TRT. I have a friend that bitches to me about being in the mid 400s...asshole! I was in the low 200s and it's hell. For me it wasn't the felling like a slug, or even the mr softy erections. It was the lack of desire (no intrest in sex, beautiful women did nothing for me....nothing! Not want more, money-success-happiness-life). For me I was ready to give up on life. I was literally a shell.
> 
> ...


It is kinda like you are a shell, thats a good way to describe it. It's like you just go through the motions every day and don't have any zest for life. I definatly feel you there.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive been on TRT for nearly 6 years,and its not fun,i mean shots just to feel normal,it really gets old,but i messed up and never got my levels checked until i was 40,so i started out behind the line


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 16, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ive been on TRT for nearly 6 years,and its not fun,i mean shots just to feel normal,it really gets old,but i messed up and never got my levels checked until i was 40,so i started out behind the line



At least you finally did get them checked though. Just think about how many guys that need it dismiss their symptoms as just getting older and accept them, never even considering something like this. At least now you have what you need.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

Like Cyborg was eluding to, the process of needing and doing TRT just plain sucks. The results we see, as those in true need, are beyong imagination. I believe a vericocele resulted in my low test. When I got it I was 18 and within a couple months had gained 90 pounds and lost the athleticism I had previously. I also went through a deep, deep depression. For those in real need there is nothing that compares to getting your test levels and other hormones normalized.

I have an issue with people calling it TRT when they are "optimizing" their hormones. I don't consider it therapy if you go from a 700 and take shots to keep your level above natural levels. I don't think you need to be at 160 or anything to need test, I was at roughly 300 and didn't have ED or many sides. My life is so much better. A lot of people seem to use TRT as a cruise or reason to do non stop cycles. If that's what you want to do, awesome, but don't say your on TRT.

Nothing glamorous about being stuck with something your entire life. I am going to do 2x shots at 50mg a piece and attempt Cashouts method. See how high I can get my natural levels once again, and if it's not possible for me I will use the lowest level I can to keep sides minimal and hopefully not need AI's. If I can be 700 with no AI I will be a happy man. Point is, definitely have TRT as a last resort. Always try a kick start or the clomid challenge to try to get your natural levels higher before going to TRT.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> At least you finally did get them checked though. Just think about how many guys that need it dismiss their symptoms as just getting older and accept them, never even considering something like this. At least now you have what you need.



yea man i know,but i feel like i wasted 10-15 years of my life ya know,and i cant get it back


----------

